# Charles Smith Trawlers



## MASTERFRITH

Does anybody know how many of the Stella boats from Charles Smith Group went into Ross Group when they took over ?
Names if you have got them.

thanks.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Think you mean Charleson-Smith Trawlers, Masterfrith. Sorry don't know how many became part of Ross Trawlers, assume all of them that were around at the time. I know "Stella Polaris" became "Ross Polaris" because I sailed on her on my first trip. If you don't have any luck here, why not re-post on the Hull Fishing Vessels thread.

John T


----------



## nicolina

They where all owned by the Ross Group in 1963 when the newer ones got the Ross prefix and some of the older ones where scrapped.

Stella Altair Ross Altair
Stella Antares Ross Antares
Stella Aquila Ross Aquila
Stella Arcturus Ross Arcturus
Stella Canopus Ross Canopus
Stella Leonis Ross Leonis
Stella Orion Ross Orion
Stella Polaris Ross Polaris
Stella Procyon Ross Procyon
Stella Sirius Ross Sirius


----------



## snacker

Here is a few more for you Stella Carina ,Stella Dorado,Stella Capella,Stella Rigel,Stella Leonis all names after stars ,Stella Carina in the 1950,s was in a collision in the river and grounded near sammys point Skipper Fred Sullivan saved the ship and crew by running her aground and was given a recommendation I sailed in the Stella Arcturus when she became the Arctic Outlaw in 1967


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Thanks for all your information lads.


----------

